# Phoenix Combat Escrima--PCE



## geezer (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm starting a new Escrima group in Phoenix.  We currently train "old style" --no ammenities--on Wednesday evenings and Sunday mornings in a beautiful park. We practice Latosa Combat Escrima and DTE, but others are always welcome. No big fees, just a commitment to training. Interested? PM or email me at steferix@gmail.com, --Steve, aka Geezer. Hope you can join us.


----------



## pesilat (Jun 5, 2008)

I will be spending September in Sedona. I'll be at a big Tai Chi event one weekend but I may be able to jaunt down to Phoenix on one of those weekends.

The core of the system I teach (Sikal) is drawn from the Lacoste/Inosanto blend on the FMA side (the other side of Sikal is Indonesian Pentjak Silat). We also draw from other systems of FMA such as Balintawak and Doce Pares Eskrima/Eskrido.

On the Silat side we draw primarily from the de Thouars lineage of Serak and from Mande Muda.

I'm always interested in meeting other MAists - especially other FMA/IMA players.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2008)

geezer said:


> I'm starting a new Escrima group in Phoenix.



Good luck to you!


----------



## geezer (Jun 6, 2008)

pesilat said:


> I will be spending September in Sedona. I'll be at a big Tai Chi event one weekend but I may be able to jaunt down to Phoenix on one of those weekends...I'm always interested in meeting other MAists - especially other FMA/IMA players.
> 
> Mike



Mike--September is still pretty warm down here in the desert. Get the word out on FMA talk, and I know a few FMAers dying for an excuse to drive up to Sedona. Just a thought--Steve (Geezer).


----------



## pesilat (Jun 6, 2008)

geezer said:


> Mike--September is still pretty warm down here in the desert. Get the word out on FMA talk, and I know a few FMAers dying for an excuse to drive up to Sedona. Just a thought--Steve (Geezer).



LOL. Cool. My wife, one of my students and I are going to be driving from Louisville, KY to Sedona and, at the end of Sept, from Sedona to East Texas (I'm teaching at a seminar there) and then from East Texas back to Louisville, KY. Consequently, while I'd be willing to drive down to Phoenix sometime in September I'd also be _more_ than happy to stay in Sedona and have people come up to play 

I also agree about the heat in Phoenix - I'm not sure Phoenix is _ever_ really cool enough for me. I've visited the area a dozen or so times over the years at various times of the year and I don't remember ever thinking, "Hey, this is pretty comfortable." All I ever remember thinking is, "This is some pretty miserable, oppressive heat; dry though it is, this is just too freakin' much."

Mike


----------



## geezer (Jun 7, 2008)

pesilat said:


> ...Consequently, while I'd be willing to drive down to Phoenix sometime in September I'd also be _more_ than happy to stay in Sedona and have people come up to play    Mike



Sounds like a heck of a trip. Email or PM me with the details just before you head out here and I'll forward the info to MichaelJB --he's over on FMA Talk, and he's friends with just about everybody in the local FMA community.


----------



## pesilat (Jun 7, 2008)

geezer said:


> Sounds like a heck of a trip. Email or PM me with the details just before you head out here and I'll forward the info to MichaelJB --he's over on FMA Talk, and he's friends with just about everybody in the local FMA community.



Will do.

Mike


----------



## geezer (Mar 2, 2016)

Man, hard to believe that I started this thread nearly eight years ago! It came up by chance when I was doing a google search. Even more surprising, we are still going strong, still a small, non-commercial group focusing on _PCE_ or _Practical Combat Escrima _-- basically Latosa Escrima Concepts, and influenced by Torres' DTE.

...And, we've got a nice indoor facility to use now, though we still get together at the parks from time to time. Especially when Mike Butz of _Kada Anan_ hosts his famous FMA gatherings binging together the whole FMA community! Mike Casto (aka _Pesilat_ --see above) is a frequent attendee as well.

Anybody that wants to stop by for a visit and check out our FMA or our Wing Chun is welcome ...the old email still works, but this one is better: *vtsifusteve@gmail.com*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 2, 2016)

One of these day's Geezer I will come down from Las Vegas to get some training in with you guys!


----------



## geezer (Mar 2, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> One of these day's Geezer I will come down from Las Vegas to get some training in with you guys!



That would be an honor, sir. But it would probably be more fun for a couple of us to make the drive up to Vegas sometime!


----------



## geezer (Mar 2, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> One of these day's Geezer I will come down from Las Vegas to get some training in with you guys!



That would be an honor, sir. But it would probably be more fun for a couple of us to make the drive up to Vegas sometime!

...but if you _do_ get down here sometimes, keep in touch with _Mike Butz_ on Facebook or at his _Kada Anan_ website. He's the guy that organizes our "gatherings". There are always interesting people attending, and often instructors volunteer to demo and share stuff in a "mini-seminar" format. It would be great to have you participate.


----------

